# China is succeeding in Afghanistan where the US & Canada failed



## barryqwalsh (Apr 10, 2015)

Afghanistan President Ashraf Ghani Ahmadzai (R) and Chinese President Xi Jinping (L). As NATO nations pull out of Afghanistan, China sees a future in the very country that Canada, the U.S. and others have left behind. (AFP/Getty Images)


The U.S., Canada, and other NATO countries have done a lot of work building up Afghanistan over the past decade. Yet, China is the one rushing in to fill the void left by the departing Western powers. Today, we're asking what China sees for itself, and the region in its new Afghan presence.


China is succeeding in Afghanistan where the US Canada failed - Home The Current with Anna Maria Tremonti CBC Radio


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2015)

All the minerals we found 
www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=2950&from=rss_home#.VSfI8E8o7bs


----------



## Challenger (Apr 13, 2015)

Perhaps the Chinese are going to do the unthinkable and NOT invade Afghanistan or bomb it into submission. No-one has ever managed to survive there militarily for any significant length of time, perhaps it's time to play nice with the Afghans?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Apr 14, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Perhaps the Chinese are going to do the unthinkable and NOT invade Afghanistan or bomb it into submission. No-one has ever managed to survive there militarily for any significant length of time, perhaps it's time to play nice with the Afghans?





Challenger said:


> Perhaps the Chinese are going to do the unthinkable and NOT invade Afghanistan or bomb it into submission. No-one has ever managed to survive there militarily for any significant length of time, perhaps it's time to play nice with the Afghans?




The Chinese will do what they did in Tibet, swamp the country will Han Chinese and the locals will become second class in their own country.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 18, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Perhaps the Chinese are going to do the unthinkable and NOT invade Afghanistan or bomb it into submission. No-one has ever managed to survive there militarily for any significant length of time, perhaps it's time to play nice with the Afghans?


Why didn't they do when the Taliban was in charge? That because the Islamic theocracy didn't allow commerce. 

We also didn't give a shit about shithole country, but then they attacked us. China gets attacked regularly by Muslims. When they do China hits them back with a sledgehammer. 

Also this is one article based on no facts. China might have made inquires into their neighbor, but it won't go too far. China is more concerned with making money and Afghanistan is a money pit.


----------

